# I got bored and......



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I re-finished my Savage 110 30-06. Had nothing better to do one night so I started sanding. After sanding I dremeled out all the checkering off and then taped around the checkering and used some rustoleum multicolor textured spray paint on top of a primer to fill in where the checkering had been. Once that dried I took all the tape of and decided I kinda liked the blonde stock look.1

To keep it a blonde stock all I did was start truoiling it and it just didn't seem dark enough, so I added some Red Mahogany Minwax stain to the oil to darken it up a bit. After about 8 coats of the truoil I decided that the checkering needed to be outlined, so i bought some dark brown craft paint and used that to ouline it and clean up the edges a little and make them look better. A few coats more of truoil and I let it dry really well for a few days.

After all that I used some stock sheen and conditioner and then some stock wax to finish it off. Then I put all the hardware back on including the stock recoil pad, which is now a bit oversized because i didn't sand it too. That will eventually be replaced with a black grind to fit recoil pad.

Anyways, heres what it looks like so far:

[siteimg]7091[/siteimg]

[siteimg]7092[/siteimg]

[siteimg]7093[/siteimg]

[siteimg]7094[/siteimg]

Hows it look?? Its not perfect, but I think I like it. Next time I think I will use a stripper and see how that goes.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey I like that! IMO it looks a lot nicer like that than stained stocks do. Kinda reminds me of the stock I made for my muzzleloader. Color wise it reminds me of my stock anyways. I wasn't quite finished with it when I took that picture. The ramrod didn't fit in all the way yet and the trigger hadn't been put back on.



Also, I wouldn't recomend paint stripper. I used that on a guitar I refinished a couple years back and it could make the wood look wierd. It left a black residue all over inside the grain of one of my guitars and was just as much sanding to clean it all up as it would've been to just sand it to start with. The chemicals can also burn skin and are really smelly.

Congrats on the awesome looking setup!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

That was a lot of work and it really looks good and clean. Cool way to spend your time. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Key to refinishing gun stocks is to scrape the old finish off with a knife blade, file out the worst of the gouges and finally sand starting with 100 grit and working your way down to 320 grit. 6-7 coats of finish later sanding lightly with 660 grit and 0000 steel wool in between and you shoud be ready to put on the final coat.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I like it! I never liked the dull chocolate brown finish that savage uses on thier wood.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've always liked blondes.


----------

